# Lomography Announces the Daguerreotype Achromat 2.9/64 Art Lens Brass, Chrome Plated



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 26, 2017)

```
<em>Back in High Spirits with a Brand New, Exclusive Chrome Finishing</em></p>
<p>Lomography are thrilled to launch the Daguerreotype Achromat 2.9/64 Art Lens Brass, Chrome Plated edition. Inspired by the incredible support the Daguerreotype Achromat received on Kickstarter in 2016. The sleek chrome plating makes for a classic, timeless look.</p>
<p>The Daguerreotype Achromat 2.9/64 Art Lens has been designed by Lomography’s expert technicians based on the historic 1839 design by Daguerre and Chevalier and is available in Nikon F and Canon EF mounts. It has a waterhouse aperture plate system and comes with a selection of special aperture shapes for some unusual bokeh effects.</p>
<p><strong>Back as a New Classic with an Exclusive Chrome Finishing</strong>

Lomography was overwhelmed by the incredible support it received for the Daguerreotype Achromat on Kickstarter in 2016. Now, the much talked about Art Lens – which took the photography world and press by storm – is back with a brand new, dazzling design: a sleek chrome plating for a classic, timeless look that protects your brass lens from wear and tear and looks stunning both on analogue and digital cameras. Priced at just 499EUR, the Chrome Plated Daguerreotype Achromat is available now from the Lomography Online Shop and Gallery Stores worldwide, in Canon EF and Nikon F Mounts.</p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-7 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-7 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 25%;
			}
			#gallery-7 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-7 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-7' class='gallery galleryid-30550 gallery-columns-4 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/07/Lomography-Daguerreotype-Achromat-29-64-Art-Lens_black_Canon5DMkII.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/07/Lomography-Daguerreotype-Achromat-29-64-Art-Lens_black_Canon5DMkII-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/07/Lomography-Daguerreotype-Achromat-29-64-Art-Lens_black_Canon5DMkII-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/07/Lomography-Daguerreotype-Achromat-29-64-Art-Lens_black_Canon5DMkII-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/07/Lomography-Daguerreotype-Achromat-29-64-Art-Lens_Chrome_Brass_Black.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/07/Lomography-Daguerreotype-Achromat-29-64-Art-Lens_Chrome_Brass_Black-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/07/Lomography-Daguerreotype-Achromat-29-64-Art-Lens_Chrome_Brass_Black-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/07/Lomography-Daguerreotype-Achromat-29-64-Art-Lens_Chrome_Brass_Black-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/07/Lomography-Daguerreotype-Achromat-29-64-Art-Lens_black_brass_quarter-left.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/07/Lomography-Daguerreotype-Achromat-29-64-Art-Lens_black_brass_quarter-left-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/07/Lomography-Daguerreotype-Achromat-29-64-Art-Lens_black_brass_quarter-left-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/07/Lomography-Daguerreotype-Achromat-29-64-Art-Lens_black_brass_quarter-left-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/07/Lomography-Daguerreotype-Achromat-29-64-Art-Lens-Chrome-Finishing_mood.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/07/Lomography-Daguerreotype-Achromat-29-64-Art-Lens-Chrome-Finishing_mood-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/07/Lomography-Daguerreotype-Achromat-29-64-Art-Lens-Chrome-Finishing_mood-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/07/Lomography-Daguerreotype-Achromat-29-64-Art-Lens-Chrome-Finishing_mood-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>The Ethereal Aesthetics of the World’s First Optic Lens</strong>

Practical photography was invented in 1839, with the combination of a Chevalier Achromat Lens attached to a Daguerreotype camera. The Chevalier lens bathed images  in an alluring veil of light and created glazy, soft pictures. The Lomography Daguerreotype Achromat 2.9/64 Art Lens is a revival of this lost aesthetic. Photographers and videographers can delve into an extensive variation of moods and special effects: silky soft focus at f/2.9, crisp sharp shots from f/5.6 onwards, and a focal length of 64mm. The lens works with a Waterhouse Aperture Plate system, which allows full creativity with depth of field and bokeh effects – to soak images in radiant glows, or to produce textured, painterly effects – rarely achieved in photography.</p>
<p><strong>Premium Quality Craftsmanship of the Art Lens Family</strong>

The Daguerreotype Achromat 2.9/64 Art Lens has been designed by Lomography’s expert technicians based on the historic 1839 design – and condensed into a bold brass lens for modern analogue and digital cameras – available in Canon EF and Nikon F mounts, Pentax K mounts (Brass and Black finishing only), and compatible with multitudes of other cameras using adapter available from Lomography. The lens is handcrafted at a small manufactory in Central China, on the banks of the Yangtze river. The beautiful new chrome finishing is designed to undergo heavy usage, and protect the lens from wear and tear. It boasts the premium optic quality that we bring to every lens in the Lomography Art Lens Family – following in the steps of the Lomography New Petzval 85, New Russar+, Lomo LC-A Minitar-1, the Petzval 58 Bokeh Control and Lomography New Jupiter 3+ Art Lenses.</p>
<p><strong>Celebrating in Glitter and Cheer</strong>

To celebrate the arrival of the new edition, events and parties are being organised in Lomography Gallery Stores worldwide. The events will feature live presentations of the lens, special guests, and an international exhibition showcasing photography shot all round the globe with the Daguerreotype Achromat Art Lens – inspired by the cool sophistication, rock’n’roll persona, and timeless charm of the new Daguerreotype Achromat Chrome Plated. The imagery will demonstrate the unique aesthetic and  special effects of the Daguerreotype Achromat Art Lens – mastered to shoot silver nights and golden days, bold portraits, youth culture, the great outdoors; and more.</p>
<p><strong>Technical Information</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Focal Length: 64mm</li>
<li>Maximum Aperture: f/2.9</li>
<li>Apertures: Waterhouse aperture stops, up to f/16</li>
<li>Lens Mounting Profile: Canon EF, Nikon F and Pentax K*</li>
<li>Closest Focusing Distance: 0.5m</li>
<li>Focusing Mechanism: helicoid</li>
<li>Image circle: 44mm</li>
<li>Field of view: 37 degrees</li>
<li>Filter Thread: 40.5mm</li>
<li>Electronic Contacts: No</li>
<li>Lens Construction: 2 elements in 1 group</li>
</ul>
<p><em>*Compatible also with a large range of other cameras using adapter mounts. Pentax K mount only available for Brass and Black finishing</em></p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-8 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-8 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 25%;
			}
			#gallery-8 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-8 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-8' class='gallery galleryid-30550 gallery-columns-4 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/07/Lomography-Daguerreotype-Achromat-Art-Lens-c-Irina-Mattioli-Italy-digital-3.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/07/Lomography-Daguerreotype-Achromat-Art-Lens-c-Irina-Mattioli-Italy-digital-3-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/07/Lomography-Daguerreotype-Achromat-Art-Lens-c-Irina-Mattioli-Italy-digital-3-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/07/Lomography-Daguerreotype-Achromat-Art-Lens-c-Irina-Mattioli-Italy-digital-3-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/07/Lomography-Daguerreotype-Achromat-Art-Lens-c-Anna-Rakhvalova-Model-Elsa-Snakers-France-digital.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/07/Lomography-Daguerreotype-Achromat-Art-Lens-c-Anna-Rakhvalova-Model-Elsa-Snakers-France-digital-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/07/Lomography-Daguerreotype-Achromat-Art-Lens-c-Anna-Rakhvalova-Model-Elsa-Snakers-France-digital-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/07/Lomography-Daguerreotype-Achromat-Art-Lens-c-Anna-Rakhvalova-Model-Elsa-Snakers-France-digital-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/07/Lomography-Daguerreotype-Achromat-Art-Lens-c-Katherine-Phipps-USA-analogue.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/07/Lomography-Daguerreotype-Achromat-Art-Lens-c-Katherine-Phipps-USA-analogue-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/07/Lomography-Daguerreotype-Achromat-Art-Lens-c-Katherine-Phipps-USA-analogue-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/07/Lomography-Daguerreotype-Achromat-Art-Lens-c-Katherine-Phipps-USA-analogue-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/07/Lomography-Daguerreotype-Achromat-Art-Lens-c-blondiegraphye-feminism-France-digital.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/07/Lomography-Daguerreotype-Achromat-Art-Lens-c-blondiegraphye-feminism-France-digital-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/07/Lomography-Daguerreotype-Achromat-Art-Lens-c-blondiegraphye-feminism-France-digital-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/07/Lomography-Daguerreotype-Achromat-Art-Lens-c-blondiegraphye-feminism-France-digital-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## LDS (Jul 26, 2017)

Next step, a single element lens (for just $699!) to match the beautiful, lovely, dreamy images of a XVIII century camera osbcura...

Also a Kodak Brownie replica - the camera who made photography popular -, made following the original cardboard formula for maximum lightness and portability, for just $2999. The aluminum model will be just $3999.

Kodak could make some money selling the license to Lomography...


----------



## Khalai (Jul 26, 2017)

Overpriced old design lenses with quirky image quality. Weird times.

Major lens designers are trying to produce sharpest, CA-less, LoCA-less, SA-less and whatever-less lenses and yet there are those, who recycle old obsolete lens design, put them in a shiny new metal housing a price them "accordingly" to the hip trend.

Meanwhile, you can get old lenses like Helios 44-2 for almost free, if you want a lens (rather sharp one) with a weird bokeh


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 26, 2017)

LDS said:


> ... dreamy images of a XVIII XIX century camera osbcura...


Fixed that for you 

Although the principle of a camera osbcura was known and used centuries before e.g. by Leonardo da Vinci I suppose you are refering to the first "real" photography images that were produced in the *19th* century.


----------



## transpo1 (Jul 26, 2017)

"Looks stunning" on your camera? Looks terrible. Overpriced hipster lens.


----------



## LDS (Jul 26, 2017)

Maximilian said:


> LDS said:
> 
> 
> > ... dreamy images of a XVIII XIX century camera osbcura...
> ...



No, I was referring to the XVIII century devices used for drawing, for which a single lens and their low quality, not well focused images were not much of an issue, since the drawings were traced by hand... AFAIK the first camera were much alike.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 26, 2017)

Lomography have made a historical howler here. Chrome plating wasn't introduced until the 1920s. The original lenses were made from brass that was lacquered.


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 26, 2017)

LDS said:


> Maximilian said:
> 
> 
> > LDS said:
> ...


Sorry for understanding you wrong, but as I said before it was not a 18th century thing as the principle of a "camera osbcura" was known ceturies before and even Leonardo da Vinci (1452-1519) and others used it for drawing aid, see here:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Camera_obscura#1450_to_1600:_Earliest_depiction.2C_lenses.2C_drawing_aid.2C_mirrors


----------



## LDS (Jul 26, 2017)

Maximilian said:


> Sorry for understanding you wrong, but as I said before it was not a 18th century thing as the principle of a "camera osbcura" was known ceturies before and even Leonardo da Vinci (1452-1519) and others used it for drawing aid, see here:
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Camera_obscura#1450_to_1600:_Earliest_depiction.2C_lenses.2C_drawing_aid.2C_mirrors



Yes, but AFAIK the early models didn't use lenses, only pinholes. Only later, IIRC in the XVII-XVIII century a lens was added, and they started to become widespread. After all lenses became very interesting only after Galileo used them in his telescope, and more and more shop opened to make them.

AFAIK Lomography already sells pinholes, what it's missing is probably expensive single element lenses...


----------



## AlanF (Jul 26, 2017)

Lomography sells the Holga pinhole camera with hole diameter 0.25mm. The price has been reduced to £18 from £45. The plastic body is worthless so the £18 must be for the pinhole lens. That works out at £3,666,933 per square metre of pinhole. Must be the most expensive square metre of air anywhere. Makes their latest achromat lens look an absolute bargain.


----------



## Pax2You (Jul 27, 2017)

This seems to be something you could do in post-processing with most any lens. Still, if it gets people more excited about taking photographs then why not?


----------



## Wobbler (Jul 27, 2017)

While I'd be embarrassed to be seen with that on the front of my camera, and am puzzled about why I would want it there in the first place, the brass version does look like something that my wife would like to put on the cute knick-knack shelf in the china cabinet.


----------



## Cthulhu (Jul 27, 2017)

Khalai said:


> Major lens designers are trying to produce sharpest, CA-less, LoCA-less, SA-less and whatever-less lenses and yet there are those, who recycle old obsolete lens design, put them in a shiny new metal housing a price them "accordingly" to the hip trend.



Well there's more to art than technical precision. I'm sure someone will make very interesting images with it. I wouldn't mind having one laying around if it didn't cost $499


----------



## Khalai (Jul 27, 2017)

Cthulhu said:


> Khalai said:
> 
> 
> > Major lens designers are trying to produce sharpest, CA-less, LoCA-less, SA-less and whatever-less lenses and yet there are those, who recycle old obsolete lens design, put them in a shiny new metal housing a price them "accordingly" to the hip trend.
> ...



Well, I apologize if I was being overly harsh. You are right of course and I myself am the proof. My two favourite lenses are 50/1.2L and Zeiss 85/1.4, neither of those known for tack sharpness or CA-less 

But I'm appaled in general by those extraorbitant prices of recent "vintage" lenses such as Trioplan or this one...


----------



## LDS (Jul 27, 2017)

Cthulhu said:


> Well there's more to art than technical precision. I'm sure someone will make very interesting images with it. I wouldn't mind having one laying around if it didn't cost $499



If it was just for the resulting image, there would be no need of the retro look, and the three different versions. It's quite clear Lomography also plays on the fake vintage lens image to "justify" the price for a two-element lens made in China.

I think even Daguerre didn't pay that much... and in those times AFAIK the lens was about f/15 to reduce coma, and used mainly for landscapes, so I wonder if the "art characteristic" of this lens at wider aperture were present in the daguerreotypes...


----------



## biscuit (Jul 27, 2017)

AlanF said:


> Lomography sells the Holga pinhole camera with hole diameter 0.25mm. The price has been reduced to £18 from £45. The plastic body is worthless so the £18 must be for the pinhole lens. That works out at £3,666,933 per square metre of pinhole. Must be the most expensive square metre of air anywhere. Makes their latest achromat lens look an absolute bargain.



I get £18/(((2.5e-4)/2)^2*3.14159) = £366,693,298. Your price above seems an absolute bargain.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 27, 2017)

biscuit said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > Lomography sells the Holga pinhole camera with hole diameter 0.25mm. The price has been reduced to £18 from £45. The plastic body is worthless so the £18 must be for the pinhole lens. That works out at £3,666,933 per square metre of pinhole. Must be the most expensive square metre of air anywhere. Makes their latest achromat lens look an absolute bargain.
> ...



It's only a factor of 100 out. Next time I should use a calculator and not do it in my head.


----------

